# he's a bad boy



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

lol

me- who said you can jump up onto the bed










Buster - pwease don't make me et back down


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

He's adorable , how could you say no to that little innocent face


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Mese said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> He's adorable , how could you say no to that little innocent face


i couldn't. he slept on the bed lol


----------



## Diannstackpole (Jun 22, 2011)

he is such a cute one
he is adorable.

get a bed for him loll. don't be angry he is such a lovely one, see how innocent he is


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Diannstackpole said:


> he is such a cute one
> he is adorable.
> 
> get a bed for him loll. don't be angry he is such a lovely one, see how innocent he is


he has his own..but clearly my beds the best


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

lol so cute normally i find the cats on me bed lol


----------

